# Question



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Now that I am retired from serious fishing. I need to buy a nice, not real cheap, but not expensive rod and reel for crappie, perch, Pan fish. After about 45-50 years of hard core fishing, I don't know how to buy a pan fish outfit. LOL!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Spinning or Conventional ?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

ez2cdave said:


> Spinning or Conventional ?


Spinning


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I didn't ask if mono or braid / lures or bait . . . I'm a mono user and I lean toward "old school" on reels.

For a reel, I like the Daiwa Tournament "Whisker" SS 1300 . . . 

*http://www.cabelas.com/product/fishing/fishing-reels/spinning-reels|/pc/104793480/c/104760180/sc/104837580/daiwa-ss-tournament-reg-spinning-reel/728197.uts*

For a rod, check out the St. Croix Premier Series rods . . . There is a WIDE selection !

*http://www.basspro.com/St-Croix-Premier-Series-Spinning-Rod/product/74392/*

Tight Lines


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

ez2cdave said:


> I didn't ask if mono or braid / lures or bait . . . I'm a mono user and I lean toward "old school" on reels.
> 
> For a reel, I like the Daiwa Tournament "Whisker" SS 1300 . . .
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the Info. I will answer you now. I use braid for fishing for most fish the last 20 years, but might not need it fishing for crappie, perch, Pan fish. I only use lures. I also have a few ST.Croix rods and a few good reels that are retired also LOL! Just need a nice 7' pan fish rod and reel now. Thanks!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Cane poles work fine. But have seen hard core crappie fishermen with 8 poles spread across the bow of a boat spider rigging, it's all subjective. They sell crappie combos with all sorts of reels at most box stores. 4 to 8# mono is more than sufficient. Personally I like a telescopic cane pole with a bobber and a minnow. Remember as kids my friends little brother landing a 6# bass on one he about sh*t himself, and my buddy and myself were looking at each other like wtf.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks Benji, That is what I will do. I will go to store and buy a Mid. price combo. and fill spool with 6 or 8 # mono like you said. Also have to buy some weighted bobbers for long cast to reach the good spots from shore. I am not hard core. I don't even have a boat anymore. Thank You!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Any cheap combo will work fine...really...don't overthink it...4-6 lb mono would be better. 8 can be heavy on a finicky bite for crappie.


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

SmoothLures said:


> Any cheap combo will work fine...really...don't overthink it...4-6 lb mono would be better. 8 can be heavy on a finicky bite for crappie.


Agreed, 6 # mono is fine. Also don't forget about using worms for the pan fish, no matter how slow the bite is, worms always seem to do the trick!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Got Fish? said:


> Agreed, 6 # mono is fine. Also don't forget about using worms for the pan fish, no matter how slow the bite is, worms always seem to do the trick!!


+1...fished a lake Thanksgiving, no bait to be found with a cast net or jigging near the pier, but tossing out wigglers on the bottom got white perch for catfish bait.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

As far as lures go, I catch tons of crappie and bluegill pond fishing on a 1/8 oz Lil Cleo spoon with a slow retrieve.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

My suggestion was based on "andypat" having retired from "serious fishing". With that in mind, I figured he didn't want to just stroll into Walmart and pick up a $30 combo off the rack. My motto is "don't buy crap, because you'll regret it later".

Tight Lines !


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Thank for all the good Info. I bought a $35.00 combo this morning and some weighted bobbers for long cast I needed to reach the crappie out near the lily pads on this pond. It was cold and light rain, but I got some crappie using a little tube bait. I stoped fishing when my hands got really cold. Living in FL. for 15 years, I have to get use to the cold again. Would you believe me if I told you this. LOL!


----------

